# Uplula



## jmcf1949 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has been beaten to death but is this loader as good as advertised? It looks so simple to use on the various videos. Wonder if anyone has used it with Sig P226 hi-cap. mags. Does it seem well made/durable? My thumb wants to know.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

It is a fantastic loader.It takes a little to get used to (read the instructions !), but performs exactly as advertised. It seems well made, but I can't tell you about durability as I have only used it on about 20 magazines.


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

I've been trying to wear out an Uplula since early last year.I shoot IDPA,USPSA and GSSF and have used mine extensively. By far the best loader I've ever seen! Get one-you won't be dissappointed!!


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I had seen these, but never really thought much about them until last week. I was visiting my brother, and used his while we at the range. That thing is amazing! I tried to buy one, but of course, Academy was out of them. I may check Bass Pro later today.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jmcf1949 said:


> ...is this loader as good as advertised? ...


Actually, it's better.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

It is better than advertised. I have the Maglula which is for multiple calibers. Works great on my 9mm and .40. It is very beneficial for those of us with arthritis. Saves the thumbs and speeds up the process at the range. A fabulous invention.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I use mine for everything from a Bersa 380 magazine to my M&P .40 Mags.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Own one as well...Absolutely awesome!


----------



## G.I.Joe (Apr 20, 2009)

I ordered one about 2months ago and still havent recieved it, apparently they are pretty popular.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was able to pick one up today at Academy. If you have an Academy or similar store near you, you may want to check there. Of course, I seem to be in an odd location. Our Academy and Bass Pro both have ammo, so maybe I'm in some sort of Twilight Zone or something. :smt001


----------



## Spooge (May 5, 2009)

I concur with all of the positive comments. It saves my thumbs & is lightning fast! I think I paid $30 for mine.


----------



## gerritm (Jan 20, 2009)

Ditto on the above. I have one for my handguns and one for my .223 mags. Saves time and finger tips, especially single stack metal mags. No more cut up fingers.


----------

